# Best food for dog with Kidney problems



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

For everyone who has a dog with a kidney problem/disease what's your choice of dog food? or what do you feed your dog?


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Cute picture. I would definitely ask a vet and if his answer was not satisfactory, i would research for a vet that specializes in nutrition or kidney disease (any doc specializing in kidney disease will know what foods are ok) anywhere near me and take your dog, his records, etc to see this vet. When you make the appointment ask if he will want any labs beforehand that your vet can draw and give you the results to take with you. Also, go to your local pet stores and feed stores and write down what foods are available in your area without causing you alot of heartache to get and see if the vet thinks any of them are suitable for your dogs condition.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Lovemytessapoo said:


> Cute picture. I would definitely ask a vet and if his answer was not satisfactory, i would research for a vet that specializes in nutrition or kidney disease (any doc specializing in kidney disease will know what foods are ok) anywhere near me and take your dog, his records, etc to see this vet. When you make the appointment ask if he will want any labs beforehand that your vet can draw and give you the results to take with you. Also, go to your local pet stores and feed stores and write down what foods are available in your area without causing you alot of heartache to get and see if the vet thinks any of them are suitable for your dogs condition.


Thank you for the information! i will look into seeing if their are any specialists around my area! i'm sure there is. I just recently relocated to SC and it seems this state is so dog friendly its not even funny! and some areas are more high class so we have specialists for just about everything right in the area without having to go to a university etc. so i will look into that! thank you!


----------

